# the odds ???



## calem (Dec 13, 2003)

what are the odds male to female ratio like how many fish would u think would there be a female in for rbs like 1 in 4? or sumthing how long dose it take them before they breed?


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

3-1?


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

"6 and 1 year


----------



## calem (Dec 13, 2003)

hmmm not bad


----------

